# ID of "jumping fish"



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

went fishing today off of HWY 90 in the Escambia River/Bay. There were tons of fish jumping clean out of the water. I was working a topwater bait and got a few strikes but never hooked up. What kind of fish are these jumping out of the water? Also, is it worth my time to try to fish for redfish in the grass that is around the area (from the bank). I tried fishing some Gulp shrimp under a popping cork, near the grass, but NOTHING. I've gotten skunked the past three times I've gone, I'm starting to get angry! haha. all advice welcome...


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Probably Mullet, thats what I would bet. You can catch them on a hook, but honestly dont know how. I have just heard stories about it. We always caught them throwing a cast net. If your not familiar with a cast net do a search on google and see what you can find. If you are interested there are pleanty of us here on the forum that will help you out if you want to learn. A lot of us will eventeach for beer.

Did it look like this?? If so then it was Mullet


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SemperFi-sh (6/22/2008)*went fishing today off of HWY 90 in the Escambia River/Bay. There were tons of fish jumping clean out of the water. I was working a topwater bait and got a few strikes but never hooked up. What kind of fish are these jumping out of the water? Also, is it worth my time to try to fish for redfish in the grass that is around the area (from the bank). I tried fishing some Gulp shrimp under a popping cork, near the grass, but NOTHING. I've gotten skunked the past three times I've gone, I'm starting to get angry! haha. all advice welcome...


????? Mullet










Years ago I shot them with a bow. I would stand on the deck of my Uncles ship (cargo) and shoot them as they swam beside us. Was in the Miami River.


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah, pretty sure that's what it was...wouldve been cool to catch one on a hook. as for the redfish, any advice...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Try live shrimp instead of gulps. Also focus on structure (pillings, oysters bars, etc.) andtry to catch amoving tidal current.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Most...I say most Mullet caught by hook and line are caught in fresh/brackish water, although some can in fact be caught in saltwater this way. If you want to target Mullet with hook and line use a #6 or even a #8 hook. We used a dough ball made from most of you call "light bread"...wet lightlyand work into a ball if the bread isn't fresh. Fresh bread, just knead into small balls to put on hook. Like Bream fishing, caught many on bread. Some say worms and shrimpwill work, but I haven't tried them. Since Mullet feed on plant life, you can sometimes catch them on a piece of moss. Silver Mullet for bait, Black Mullet to eat. They are to me a fatty fish and I don't eat them, although others love them.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Do not waste your time trying to catch mullet on a rod and reel..they have very small mouths but they will eat a piece of corn or breadball..almost everyone who targets them uses a cast net..the smaller ones we call finger mullet are great bait for anything that swims..also the grass beds are good area for speckled trout..trying fishing dawn or dusk..your are on target with a popping cork and gulp but live shrimp or finger mullet also work great under the cork..


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (6/22/2008)*Do not waste your time trying to catch mullet on a rod and reel..they have very small mouths but they will eat a piece of corn or breadball..almost everyone who targets them uses a cast net..the smaller ones we call finger mullet are great bait for anything that swims..also the grass beds are good area for speckled trout..trying fishing dawn or dusk..your are on target with a popping cork and gulp but live shrimp or finger mullet also work great under the cork..


I'll second this:banghead


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

yeah I didn't want to eat the mullet, just trying to catch some fish. I'll try to go out earlier/later and see what I can hook up. also, where can I buy live shrimp in the Pace/Milton area? you guys are awesome...thanks for the advice


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't know about Escambia Bay, but I always thought the fish I see jumping when I'm fishing the grass flats of Big Lagoonare ladyfish.
I'm not saying I'm right and others are wrong. Just curious. I've never caught a mullet but caught my share of ladyfish and they jump like crazy when hooked.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the signed posted at the little boat launch at SR 87 and Yellow River? It says beware of Flying Fish and gives details on "surgeon" I personally have never seen them but they must be dangerous.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *YakAttack (6/22/2008)*I don't know about Escambia Bay, but I always thought the fish I see jumping when I'm fishing the grass flats of Big Lagoonare ladyfish.
> I'm not saying I'm right and others are wrong. Just curious. I've never caught a mullet but caught my share of ladyfish and they jump like crazy when hooked.


Semper is fishing up in the river...Big lagoon is closer to the pass..the fish you are hooking and jumping are either ladyfish or specks..the fish jumping for no reason are mullet..totally opposite areas..hope this helps


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Drainage Girl (6/22/2008)*Has anyone noticed the signed posted at the little boat launch at SR 87 and Yellow River? It says beware of Flying Fish and gives details on "surgeon" I personally have never seen them but they must be dangerous.


You are talking about Sturgeon..Sturgeon are a prehistoric fish which caviar come from..here they are protected but do jump out of the water..they mostly stay up there in the rivers


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Dylan, Thanks for the info. That's kinda what I figured, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Dylan (6/22/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *YakAttack (6/22/2008)*I don't know about Escambia Bay, but I always thought the fish I see jumping when I'm fishing the grass flats of Big Lagoonare ladyfish.
> ...


Sturgeon will jump out of the water and have been known to hit boaters as they are traveling down the river. A friend of mine was knocked out last year in Yellow river by one. He ended up having to get stitches and his wife, (who didn't know anything about driving a boat), had to frantically drive him back to the launch.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty much any trip up yellow river and you will see them, or most definately hear them jump...sounds like a tree fell in the water when they land. 2 weeks ago had one jump about 50 yards directly ahead of us when running up the river...It will slow you down.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

If you are fishing the area around highway 90 remember that the quality is very low, and at this time it is not recommended that you eat anything in the N Escambia Bay. Catch and release only. If you found mullet, your are more than likely close to some redfish. Switch up to spoons sometimes that can allow you to cover lots of area and find the reds. Make sure to work your spoon slow.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

how hard is it to catch a Sturgeon


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Im not sure about catching them but remember that they are protected and illegal to harvest..they are prehistoric fish


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I have read quite a bit about trying to fish for sturgeon in the rivers and this is what I have found out.

When the sturgeon move up into the rivers from the bays, they are heading up river to spawn and do not feed. Thats not to say they are impossible to catch, but it would make it very difficult. I'm not sure if they stage in the mouth of the river before they move up to spawn, but that would be the time to try and catch them. Even if you do catch one, you gotta release it, and other than the eggs, I don't think they have much food value.


----------



## Drainage Girl (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the spell check...hard to type with 2 toddlers in your lap  hehe

Great info...thanks again...happy fishin'


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2008)

did you find a place yet


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2008)

mullet is really good if you cook it the right way


----------



## mikey (Jun 28, 2008)

were the fish like jumpin 6 ft each time they jumped


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

You can buy live shrimp at Jims Fish Camp right on the causeway. It's been a while since I've been there, but I used to get bull minnows there also and caught a few redfish on them.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Mullet very easy to catch on hook and line. You just have to chum them with oat meal.But wet oat meal.

Use a small hair hook with a pcs of white grub plastic bait. Use asmall cork float and use a split shot weight for casting.Or you canget some cotton balls and put it on the hook. Most important thing is to chum them up. Very hard fighting fish when hooked.

But I would not eat the ones up inside.


----------

